# Text Overlays in PhotoShop



## amospro (Nov 13, 2003)

I am trying to turn my text into an America Flag in photoshop.  I know I need to load it as a Pattern Overlay but it requires a .PAT file.  Where can I find these or how can I make one?   :roll:

Here is an example of the text I want to create.

http://www.axisflyers.com/images/electronic/1.jpg


----------



## amospro (Nov 14, 2003)

Forget it, I figured it out!  Here's the "how to" for those that want to know.

Open JPEG to convert to pattern in photoshop.
Crop to liking
>>Edit >>Pattern
It will then be stored in your Pattern bin

Type your text
Open Layer Properties
Select Pattern Overlay
choose selected pattern
Size pattern to liking
actually grab and move pattern to liking

Click "OK" and your done!


----------

